# Wood filler?



## jdboy9 (Jul 28, 2008)

Anyone have a good known wood filler product? I'm going to be doing mostly hard/soft maple,white/red oak,and ash. I have no experience with any fillers at this point so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Stihl051master (Jul 28, 2008)

I've used several types of the wood "putty" fillers in the past, you just match a close color and go. One trick from wood shop for a nice cheap filler is to just mix sawdust from the wood you are working with with some elmers glue or wood glue (just enough glue to make a "paste.") Works like a charm for free-99.


----------



## jdboy9 (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah I have heard of that being done, hey if it works I'm all about saving money so I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## trimmmed (Jul 28, 2008)

jdboy9 said:


> Yeah I have heard of that being done, hey if it works I'm all about saving money so I'll have to give that a try.



Don't do that, sawdust and glue is...well...it's crap, and will show as Elmers is impervious to finish.

I've had good results using famowood fillers, both the water based and the solvent based.


----------



## Stihl051master (Jul 28, 2008)

You're right, the glue and sawdust isn't something you would want to use right on the front of a cabinet door. I guess I should have asked what you were planning on filling. Just a near free way of filling on an inconspicuous or non-to-be-stained surface.


----------



## jdboy9 (Jul 28, 2008)

Ok well as far as the finish is concerned its going to be a clear epoxy finish. as long as I can't see the glue method I am pretty sure it shouldn't have a effect on the finished product. I would imagine the glue doesn't take stain all that well?

trimmed,

have a place you like to buy famowood from? I see rockler has it.


----------



## trimmmed (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes rocklers is fine, if you get the solvent based, the solvent is basically acetone, so gets what's cheaper.

Elmers glue repels any finish with oil in it.


----------



## carvinglife (Aug 4, 2008)

*Sculptwood for filling*

Depending on what your filling, Sculptwood from systems 3 may work.
I usually use it to fill cracks on carvings or to help secure joints on multiple piece carvings. It's a 2 part epoxy putty that hardens and is carvable and sandable. I'm not sure how well it takes a stain, I've never tried it out, but it took tinted Australian timber oil very well.

Good luck,
Tim


----------

